# Autocruise Starspirit Cab light



## Howard-and-Hilda (Aug 22, 2011)

I have just taken delivery of a 2011 Autocruise Starspirit (so new to this forum). There is an LED light above the microwave oven in the ceiling that, try as I might, I cannot switch off!! The only way I can get the light to go out is by switching the “Cabin Lights” off in the control panel. Does anyone know where the switch for this light is located?

Thanks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thats a new one on me, can only suggest that you phone the dealer you bought from, hopefully they will. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Kitchen light*

Switch is on the side of the fridge as you walk in the door on the right low down.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yup it is by the electric step switch.


----------

